# DWAL Bristol.



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi guys your probably bored of this but I'm just wondering if any of you know the rough price of the lisence in the Bristol area. I think there are one or two of you on here that have a DWAL in the area.

I've looked at the B.A.N.E.S website but there is nothing to do with animal lisensing on there.

Thanks.

Sam.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

about 120 sam, excluding vets


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Pete, thats not bad. I wont be looking to do it any time soon, maybe in a couple of years. I dont have the space at the moment unfortunately. 

Do you have any scrubs at the shop by the way? was thinking of coming in soon.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Exotic, dangerous or wild animals
The Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 states that licences are required from the local authority to keep certain animals. An application must be made to the local authority who will inspect the premises where the animal is to be kept with a vet to ensure that the conditions, cages, food, etc. is suitable.
Please contact the Public Health Services on 0117 922 2500 (I'd give them a call!)

http://www.southglos.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/1DD021AD-4893-4AA4-ABA8-97420558A013/0/COS060008.pdf


Could not find price for Bristol however ashfield is £887! Wow!
** ( Hawks are registered at Dept. of Env. Tollgate House, Houlton Street, Bristol Tel: 0117 987 81 00)


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Exotic, dangerous or wild animals
> The Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 states that licences are required from the local authority to keep certain animals. An application must be made to the local authority who will inspect the premises where the animal is to be kept with a vet to ensure that the conditions, cages, food, etc. is suitable.
> Please contact the Public Health Services on 0117 922 2500 (I'd give them a call!)
> 
> ...


Bristol is around 120 pound.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

leptophis said:


> about 120 sam, excluding vets


Yeah it was mentioned! 
However its an approximation. I went looking for it as it's usually on the council websites however Bristol haven't put any prices on theirs. 
The number I found should be able to supply the exact up to date price. 

Another thread on here was talking about the Cornish dwal price. The guy was told almost £900 however the website states just under £300!

Vet fees vairy though and depends on how long the visit lasts.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

The guy that said 120 is in Filton, I'm in keynsham so not that far away so I'd imagine there isnt too much difference.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

That's a good price. 
Is this a one of payment like the paal? Or is it for the year or a set number of years? 
My paal is just a one off payment but interested in DWA myself.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a DWAL in the Bristol area, it is £220 including vets fee. My council informed me that, from this year, it will be every two years, but he may inspect himself, without the vet. The vet would come every two years.
He told me, currently, I am the only holder in the Bristol area.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

That's cool. Good to know. So the DWA is a one off payment on condition that guy is happy for 2 years with a check at one yr. And on vet check every two approx £100. That's prety good. I believe that's what's happening with the my paal. I know some councils don't have a clue due to never having anyone apply in their area for these kinds of things. Im the only one in my council area with the paal. What are you hoping to keep? I'm guessing snakes? What type? Do you have much Exp. At the moment. Interested in DWA keepers. Cool stuff.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it will now cost me £220 for two years. The trouble is, every council has their own set of rules, but I am quite happy with my council.
I have had my licence with Bristol now since 2004, but I have been keeping for over 40 years.
Cheers, 
Brian.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi guys. I would be applying so that I can keep various viper species. Would mainly be arboreal Asian and south American vipers with a few terrestrial vipers too like Gaboons. No elapids of any kind I just have no interest in them. I have alot of experience with snakes but very minimal with any venomous snakes. With vipers there wouldnt be much hands on as they are too small and fast for any tailing etc so it would be hooked into a bin for cleaning duties.

That seems like a very good price, especially including vet checks. Tigersnake, I suppose the pet/reptile shops are holding a pet shop lisense to allow them to keep venomous then? The Reptile Zone in Filton have various venomous snakes but then, they may be under the gloucester council.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Pet shops can use their licence to house venomous.
Good thread guys.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Pet shops can use their licence to house venomous.
> Good thread guys.


 Im aware of that but I happen to know just a little more on it than I care to mention. I've written to my local council so I'll update you all when I hear from them.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I don't think it's a good thing to be honest. They should have to apply separately. Many are inexperienced in the first place. I believe dudley in the west midlands is the only place they have to apply separately for some reason.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

tigersnake said:


> Yes, it will now cost me £220 for two years. The trouble is, every council has their own set of rules, but I am quite happy with my council.
> I have had my licence with Bristol now since 2004, but I have been keeping for over 40 years.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


Less the leicence cost. (as you already paid for that)


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone know what a likely reason would be for them to refuse it? If your room was perfect and fully equiped.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

there was a guy that put an article in the IHS herptile about getting a DWA. He had to be interviewed before they would give him one (along with the checks and vet) 
If you've set everything up correctly then I doubt there will be any problems but if they have any concerns that may hold it up or if they think your not capable of keeping venomous they could perhaps not grant it. It would be worth asking if they have a list of procedures you need to stick to before they come out. A check list of everything they want done would be good - thats if they have one! When i asked for such a thing for my paal they couldnt give me anything as they didnt have the info! You say you haven't much Exp with hots, do you have someone you know that keeps them? Are you getting training Exp from anywhere? Would be good if another keeper was close... Mind you seems you have a few not too far away! I'd love to get some experience, even though I have no plans for a DWA... yet. I really fancy some gila monsters, small vipers or a rattler.
Mind you the guys in here will be able to give you a list I'm sure. The council may just point out a few things that needs changing before issuing it but that should be easily sorted. 
There was a thread on here of someones venomous shed/building but can't find it.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Unsure of what your talking about but years ago there was a guy that put an article in the IHS herptile about getting a DWA. He had to be interviewed before they would give him one (along with the checks and vet)
> If they havent been granted one then maybe the vet/council feel it's unsafe in some way or they aren't capable of keeping venomous? You say you haven't much Exp with hots, do you have someone you know that keeps them? Are you getting training Exp from anywhere? Would be good if another keeper was close... Mind you seems you have a few not too far away! I'd love to get some experience, even though I have no plans for a DWA... yet. I really fancy some gila monsters, small vipers or a rattler.


 As I said I have very minimal exp with them and yes I do know one or two keepers but wether they would be willing to do anything with me is another story.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Im just really interested, have no experience at all with venomous in captivity and we all have to start somewhere don't we. Would be good to get pointers from like minded keepers and see others collections, etc. Wishing you all the best with getting it.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Im just really interested, have no experience at all with venomous in captivity and we all have to start somewhere don't we. Would be good to get pointers from like minded keepers and see others collections, etc. Wishing you all the best with getting it.


There are a few pics of people venomous snake rooms on here if you dig deep, if thats what your looking at?
I know the ins and outs of a hot room etc etc, I just havent had the chance to sling a mamba round on a hook yet if you get ehat I mean 


Just kidding by the way, I wouldnt try that kind of thing lol


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Lol. 
I need a bigger house first.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL yes thats my only problem at the moment too.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

The thread i was looking for was the guy that had built an outside reptile room. Really good pictures and set ups. Do you need two ways of entry to the room if it's inside the house? i couldn't do that here.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

I have my venomous room inside my house, so the inspector was happy to say my front door was my first door, and the snake room door was my second door. The snake room door had to have glass in the top half so I could see inside the door before entering, and a snake hook on the outside in case there was a snake on the floor when I looked in.
Evey district has it`s own set of slightly different rules though.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> The thread i was looking for was the guy that had built an outside reptile room. Really good pictures and set ups. Do you need two ways of entry to the room if it's inside the house? i couldn't do that here.


This one? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/459846-couple-updated-hot-room-pics.html


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

tigersnake said:


> I have my venomous room inside my house, so the inspector was happy to say my front door was my first door, and the snake room door was my second door. The snake room door had to have glass in the top half so I could see inside the door before entering, and a snake hook on the outside in case there was a snake on the floor when I looked in.
> Evey district has it`s own set of slightly different rules though.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


 That simplifies things alot, wouldnt be too much work to do though really, putting in an extra door. Like a veiwing box just inside the first door.


----------

